# Thanks Anthony (SeaHorse_Fanatic)



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just wanted to take a moment to say thank you to Anthony! I know alot of people have not gotten the opportunity to meet him, but I'm sure those who have ...will agree with me when I say he is just one great guy!
He is one of the most generous, helpful and thoughtful human beings I have met in my life. 
I didn't get to know him until I became a mod here and he is now one of the best friends I have!
He has helped me out numerous times and I simply cannot express how much I appreciate the things he has done for me in the past. I feel blessed to call him a friend.
His wife Irene is just as awesome as he is and he has 2 great kids that I am confident will grow up to be just as awesome as their parents. I have been over there when his mom and other family members came by for some of his wonderful cooking and was a little nervous. But I tell you what, his family is just as awesome and just makes you feel like you are at home lol the only bad thing about going to his place is I usually gain 5-10 lbs :lol:
Anyway, the reason I started this thread is because of his newest goal to fulfill someones dying wish to have the fish tank they couldn't have. While it saddens me to hear someone was given a couple weeks to make the best out of life....it really just warms my heart to see the generosity he and this community bring forth when someone is in need. The first time Anthony pulled this off, It was a huge success. Unfortunatly a awesome young mans life was taken away long before it should have been....RIP Jasper. There was not alot of time between finding out he couldn't be cured to the time he passed away. Im proud that Anthony and BCA was able to help fulfill Jaspers dream of having a s/w tank, before he was taken from us. Even if he didn't have much time to enjoy it, it was nice knowing how much he loved it while he was here.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...-jaspers-reef-now-up-running-pics-soon-39833/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...w-reef-tank-donated-biocube-14-g-build-44674/

I pray that by some small miracle Brians cancer disappears or atleast takes a very long vacation so he can enjoy the tank for many years. 
I often wonder how a person has the strength to go on after being given a limited time on earth. Im starting to realize having the right people/friends in your life is all that matters sometimes.
I just wanted to say Thank You Anthony for being the awesome person you are buddy! If the time ever comes I need a bucket list, I can honestly say ....having a true friend like you in my lifetime was as good as any material thing one could hope for....although a day with Kate Upton or Shakira would be nice too if you could pull that off  lol If you ever need any help or anything at all my friend....you got the number 

Thanks for reading and let Get Brian a tank together real quick:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...new-b-l-tank-african-cichlid-cube-tank-91529/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fieds-25/lf-colourful-african-cichlids-91537/


----------



## 1000 G Godlfish Tank (Aug 5, 2013)

x2 ! He helped me a ton when I started into saltwater !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, how did I miss this thread? Thanks for the kind words John.  Sadly, Brian got some really bad news from his doctor before we could finalize plans on his B.L. tank and that has been placed on hold. His cancer has spread and we are praying for him to recover once more. Irene visited him last Friday and we hope to bring the girls to see him in the next few days. Again, thanks for your words and for the BCA family's willingness to jump onto these projects when possible. It really helps renew my faith in the human race.

Anthony


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to say thank you to Anthony! I know alot of people have not gotten the opportunity to meet him, but I'm sure those who have ...will agree with me when I say he is just one great guy!
> He is one of the most generous, helpful and thoughtful human beings I have met in my life.
> I didn't get to know him until I became a mod here and he is now one of the best friends I have!
> He has helped me out numerous times and I simply cannot express how much I appreciate the things he has done for me in the past. I feel blessed to call him a friend.
> ...


+1 on this.

Anthony is the most generous and genuine person that I met here at BCA. He helps everyone unconditionally, a true asset of BCA. He always have a soft spot for people who needs a hand.

I would like also to take this opportunity to thank him for helping me out so many times.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

crimper said:


> +1 on this.
> 
> Anthony is the most generous and genuine person that I met here at BCA. He helps everyone unconditionally, a true asset of BCA. He always have a soft spot for people who needs a hand.
> 
> I would like also to take this opportunity to thank him for helping me out so many times.


Awww, now I'm going to really make me blush.  Thanks for the kind words my friend. And you are very welcome.

Anthony


----------

